# Is this a drone honeybee?



## jeffcool (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I am still learning and found this bee hanging out in the window sill. I think it's a honeybee drone, but not sure. I don't see any pollen sacks or stinger and has big eyes.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It appears to be some kind of wasp or yellow jacket.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I believe it's a fly. Brown fly, Hover fly, etc.


----------



## Hivey (Jan 31, 2011)

It's an American Hover fly


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

What kind of apiary are you running.:scratch::lpf: Just kidding. That's a nice fly. Oh and drones don't have pollen sacks or stingers.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

need a flyswat lol don't hurt to ask to be sure newbee you can learn alot here.


----------



## jeffcool (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! My packages come next week, so I haven't had any hands on yet. Looking at pictures and videos is no comparison to the real thing... At least now I know how to take a macro shot and post pictures on the forum.


----------



## Tool (Apr 26, 2011)

Most drone honeybees are "fuzzy" like the workers, and have the same coloring. Just have large wrap around eyes, and a flater butt.


----------

